# Amateur Fatalilty, Pruning/Removal incident, Virginia



## masiman (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't know how long the link will last so I'll post the text too.

Tree Work Fatality



Washington Post said:


> FAIRFAX COUNTY
> Man Killed While Trimming Tree
> 
> By Tom Jackman
> ...


----------



## ben14826 (Apr 3, 2007)

Poor guy. Yet another remonder of how fragile life is and how dangerous tree work can be especially for the inexperienced. Imagine how bad the new homeowner feels. I wonder if they'll still move in with all that has happened. It kind of scares me to think how one minute this guy was happily trimming a tree and the next he was no longer alive. He didn't even get to have any last words or thoughts. God Bless his family and the new homeowners.


----------

